# Russian tortoise missing scales?



## Jedimastercasey (Apr 12, 2012)

I just adopted a russian tortoise from my friends younger sister who wasn't taking care of it. I'm pretty sure she is very dehydrated. There are no scales on the inside of her arms and the only scales really left on her legs are at her claws. I just got her today, and I'm unsure what to do. I have aquatic turtles, but no experience with tortoises. I just didn't want to leave her to suffer.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 12, 2012)

I would imagine they were bitten off during mating attempts.

Then again I looked at the photos and now I am not so sure. If you are wondering she is not in any pain or anything like that.


----------



## Jedimastercasey (Apr 12, 2012)

I would agree, she doesn't seem to act like shes in pain. To my knowledge, she hasn't been in any mating situations before. They bought it from a pet store, and they've had it for at least 6-8 years.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi jedimastercasey:

WElcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

What would you like us to call you?

And may we know appx. where in the world you are?

I don't see anything wrong with the tortoise's legs.


----------



## Jedimastercasey (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm Casey, and I'm from Southern California


----------



## Tyrtle (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah ours don't have scales all the way up their legs either. There are scales on the end of the legs, then skin as you get closer to their body.


----------

